# Cold Start



## foxden (Feb 27, 2010)

1982 Audi Coupe. First start of the morning have to crank a lot to get it to start. I will try and hit several times and if I keep trying it will eventually start. Once it tries to start if I stay on the starter it will not do anything. I have to turn the key off and keep trying until it does start. After it starts it does fine. Once it starts if I immediately turn it off it will start right back up. If I go back out later in the day it starts fine. Seems lke fuel must be bleeding off somehow? Any thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I believe there's a check valve at the main fuel pump. May not be relevant to your car since I remember some having only one pump. But then, I can't remember if that only causes issues with hot starts and vapor lock.

Have you tried flooring it while cranking? It may end up being a good enough "solution" if it works.

How cold are we talking? Does temperature play a factor? Does your TTS/CSV circuit work?


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

ziddey said:


> I believe there's a check valve at the main fuel pump. May not be relevant to your car since I remember some having only one pump. But then, I can't remember if that only causes issues with hot starts and vapor lock.
> 
> Have you tried flooring it while cranking? It may end up being a good enough "solution" if it works.
> 
> How cold are we talking? Does temperature play a factor? Does your TTS/CSV circuit work?




flooring it while starting would indicate leaky injector or stuck cold start valve

not really a good solution but it beats paying through the nose to replace things


----------



## dslazin (Jan 13, 2011)

i would say cold start injector had the same problem on my 87 rocco


----------



## MzerMK2 (Jul 5, 2011)

A bad fuel accumulator can cause this, also they are a pressure check valve at the main pump where the line go's on the main pump it has a a pressure check valve bulit into it as well. also some models has a pressure check valve at the fuel distributor head where the main braided line bolts on the fuel distributor head...if these stick the pressure will leak back and will take it a few to build back taking longer to start....or either like was said in other posts the cold start system isnt working right


----------



## robcarz (Feb 29, 2012)

*cold start fix*

Most of your hot and cold start problems can be overcome by hot wiring the cold start valve to a push button switch inside the car. The cold start injector gets full pressure all the time so it will squirt extra gas into the intake manifold whenever you push the button.

Sounds like you have a bad thermo-time switch this will bypass that.


----------

